# quick cycling Q



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ive been cycling for 5 days and already like 2-3 gallons have evaporated... when about 5 or more gallons have evaporated can i add water? Will it mess with the cycle?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no,it will not bother the cycle period..but remember to de-cholorinate the water before you add it to the tank...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it shouldn't be a big deal. That's a lot of water that is evaporating in just 5 days. Do you have a top on your tank? Also, what are you using to cycle your tank?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea i have a lid... im using small 6 tiger barbs, 5 small neon tetras (was 6), 2 big-fat goldfish (was 4 ) and 2 large blood-fin tetras


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

oh yea... ive been cycling for 5 days but my tank has been running for 6


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P's would be considered hardier than any of the fish you've mentioned. So with that, their presence in that tank wouldn't be harmfull. But regardless, water testing should be considered just to be on the safe side.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

add dechlorinated water as needed til you complete the cycle


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> P's would be considered hardier than any of the fish you've mentioned. So with that, their presence in that tank wouldn't be harmfull. But regardless, water testing should be considered just to be on the safe side.


 wait? what are you trying to say.. im not understanding ya









i know all about cycling and ive been testing every other day for ammonia... its probaly at like 2 now since 2 days ago it was at 1ppm

ok thanks everyone


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Topping off your tank with treated tap water will not affect the cycling process.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

DonH is right.

Heres a tip though if you are losing that much water. I was losing like 1-2" of water everey few days from all my tanks. Doesn't matter on my P tank now because I do twice daily changes, but my others, heres what you do:

Just get some good packing tape and saran wrap. Use it to cover up an openings on the back of your hood (filters, heaters etc). I guarantee you this will DRAMATICALLY change the evaporation. I did this, In a room with central air and a wall mounted a/c set at 68 running 24/7, and I now notice barely any water loss between changes.

Best of luck.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hmmm... ill do that tommorow Docvtec









i just tested and my ammonia is at 2ppm... everythhing else at 0 and pH is at 7.2... come-on fishies , poo more!!


----------



## yechiel (Feb 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> hmmm... ill do that tommorow Docvtec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why not just take out those fish and add some pure ammonia


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

fishless cycle is against my religion... i would have done fishless cycle but i dont feel like staring at an empty tank for a month


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> fishless cycle is against my religion... i would have done fishless cycle but i dont feel like staring at an empty tank for a month


 i agree, staring at empty tanks sux


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

omg my water is sooo clear even during cycling, i mean its still a tiny tiny bit cloudy but the improvement over the last day is crazy! the cloudiness improved like 90%

MY WATER IS SEXAY!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> why not just take out those fish and add some pure ammonia


Or Bio-Spira to speed up the process!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

marineland stopped production on bio-spira until november sooooooo...


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> marineland stopped production on bio-spira until november sooooooo...


WHAT!?!?!? WHY???


----------

